

A Farewell to ORMs - edw519
http://corte.si/posts/code/farewell-to-orms.html

======
mistermann
Is SQL Expression Language not just essentially a different implementation of
an ORM? I'm not saying it's bad, just wondering.

I assume it must be loosely typed? I use LLBLGen for ORM and I couldn't
imagine living without it...you seem to have found a suitable alternative, but
you are still using a tool of some sort to handle the "impedance mismatch",
correct? Personally, I love strong typing, as normally my work is first
modelled in the DB, so changes break code in the compiler, heresy for some,
but I quite like it until I find something better.

And I've never found any majorly inconvenient performance problems using ORM.
For 95% of things it works just fine and sclaes appropriately, for that other
5%, just drop down to stored procs or whatever works. Everyone like to think
they're working on the next google or space shuttle, but most programmers
(maybe not the people here) are doing pretty boring work...for me, managing
the politics within my company is far more complicated than writing the
software...YMMV.

------
portman
This is the most clever title for a technical blog post since... well, ever.
Well done, sir.

